# Weight of a full suit??



## kohl_furred_wolf (Jul 14, 2015)

Hey guys, just had a quick question.  I'm looking at getting my first full suit and I want to do some dance videos with it, but I'm unsure how much a full suit weighs on average, so I'm not sure how well that's going to work at first.  Does anyone have some input on this?  Would like to know how much cardio I'm going to need to do haha :grin:


----------



## Misomie (Jul 14, 2015)

The suit in my avatar is seven lbs while my Lucario suit is 20. A lot of it has to due with bodyfoam.


----------



## kohl_furred_wolf (Jul 14, 2015)

Wouldn't be too much bodyfoam I don't think.  Not a lot of extras.  Someone I used to call a friend said his suit was like 60 lbs and i was quite loudly crying BS on him.  Thanks though Misomie, that definitely gives me a good idea.


----------



## Misomie (Jul 14, 2015)

They do get rather heavy when soaking wet though. 

My 7lb suit has a large tail as well so a basic suit will be 5-6.

No problem. :3


----------



## jorinda (Jul 14, 2015)

It depends. Are there heavy shoes inside the feetpaws? Does the head have large amounts of extras (fans need battery packs, spikes or horns can be heavy)?


----------

